# Interesting Take on a Bandsaw



## JR Custom Calls (May 22, 2016)

http://lexington.craigslist.org/tls/5597209287.html


Never seen one like this. Pretty cool idea really.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (May 22, 2016)

That sounds like a super bargain. If it cuts like he says I don't think I could pass that up. The more bandsaws you have, the less you have to change out to a different size blade. 3 bandsaws are ideal. A 20" an 18" and a 14" Go get that thing Jon.


----------



## Schroedc (May 22, 2016)

It was a big thing in the 70's early 80's it seemed to build a lot of your own power tools. Last year I was at an estate sale and there was a Bandsaw, disc sander, jointer, lathe and something else I don't recall that were all home built out of maple and marine ply. I have picked up a number of magazines from then over the years that have the plans to make your own power tools


----------



## Tony (May 22, 2016)

For $200 I'd take a chance on it, seems solid.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 22, 2016)

Kevin said:


> That sounds like a super bargain. If it cuts like he says I don't think I could pass that up. The more bandsaws you have, the less you have to change out to a different size blade. 3 bandsaws are ideal. A 20" an 18" and a 14" Go get that thing Jon.





Tony said:


> For $200 I'd take a chance on it, seems solid.


If I had an extra $200, I might jump on it just because... but I don't. Heck, if I had $200 extra, I'd have bought a Husky 3120 the other day that needs a piston and muffler. lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 22, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> If I had an extra $200, I might jump on it just because... but I don't. Heck, if I had $200 extra, I'd have bought a Husky 3120 the other day that needs a piston and muffler. lol.


I'd be borrowing money from a friend to buy that husky if I had too. Piston, sheese, piece of cake.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 22, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> I'd be borrowing money from a friend to buy that husky if I had too. Piston, sheese, piece of cake.


I know! I tried to convince @Gixxerjoe04 to buy it, but by the time he was ready to pull the trigger it had been sold. The cylinder may have been in need of replacement, but from the looks of the piston, it probably could have been cleaned up.


----------



## Kevin (May 22, 2016)

I woulda fronted you the money to buy it. Deals like that are like once every 10 years.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 22, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I know! I tried to convince @Gixxerjoe04 to buy it, but by the time he was ready to pull the trigger it had been sold. The cylinder may have been in need of replacement, but from the looks of the piston, it probably could have been cleaned up.


For what it's worth, if the piston was gone so was the cylinder. I never replace the piston and not the cylinder, it's just a gamble that I don't take, not worth it. I would also change the crank seals because they are cheap and critical to a good crankcase seal that can save a new piston and cylinder assy. Just sayin..........

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 22, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> For what it's worth, if the piston was gone so was the cylinder. I never replace the piston and not the cylinder, it's just a gamble that I don't take, not worth it. I would also change the crank seals because they are cheap and critical to a good crankcase seal that can save a new piston and cylinder assy. Just sayin..........


Even with that, I'd be good. Heck the crankcase and plastic are worth more than that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (May 23, 2016)

Yea i waited to long to ask him about it, if I would have when I saw it posted I would have bought it, personally don't know much about chainsaws and rebuilding them so was too hesitant.


----------

